# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Int Fellowship of Christians and Jews donation call caught on tape

## Liberty Star

Stumbled on this while  watching a video debate on holy land apartheid, apparently IFCG has now issued an emergency 911 call for more funding for settlers.  

Is this thinking like this that has caused drying up of donations from US Chrisians to holy land settlers?  

YouTube - Stop Funding Israel - Boycott Israel - Call to IFCJ - Edited Part 1


No wonder US foreign policy is going no where torn between official Obama foreign policy and private Christian donors foreign policy.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

What? No CGI Explosions and sirens in the background of the call center... now if they had ME manage their marketing, I would have the call center located in a Bunker, bombs going off all around, air raid sirens, etc, really load up on the affects.

I would definite bring in more donations... 

He forgot to mention the 40 kids killed in UN school bombing and White phosphorous bombs... You know Bombs are expensive these days.

----------


## sratiug

i can't hear it...

----------


## sratiug

Ah, damn insurgents unplugged my cables, i've got it now.

----------


## Liberty Star

I happened to catch an IFCG infomercials at one of the Christian TV networks with some Rabbi dude asking to send dollars so more Russian settlers can be transferred to Palestine and more people of Palestinian race can be forced out of their homes. It sounded  almost like a  informercial to scam simple minded folks, that dude was almost implying with a straight face that his god had some racist mandate to populate holy land with people of preferred race.  Fake does come to mind when watching these godly artists in action.  This apartheid regime has become an immoral freak show and welfare scam.

----------


## Dunedain

Dumb christians love those poor persecuted Jews who are oppressed by those mean old Arabs.  And Jews love the money they receive from the dumb Christians so they can kill the Arabs.  

Smart christians see through this game.

----------


## Flash

By 2020 Israel will mostly be inhabited by people of Palestinian descent. Hopefully this ends Zionist extremism.

----------

